

Live Chat with Amazon Support - lsh123
http://i.imgur.com/IDFkz82.png

======
noso
Very good :-)

Similar to this one: "Sainsbury's in hilarious pun-filled Twitter chat"

[http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/sainsburys-
twitter-f...](http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/sainsburys-twitter-fish-
puns-hilarious-3010949)

------
chisto
Excellent support, hope more store have that kind of attention

------
johnhenry
Nice, but why are Norse gods speaking in Old English?

------
oridecon
we reddit yet

